# Nachträgliche Kapillarsperre



## Roman37 (15. Okt. 2012)

Hallo,

möchte mich zunächst mal vorstellen.
Als Käufer eines Hauses mit einem Schwimmteich (ca. 12x10 m, teilweise 3,5m tief) habe ich seit 2 Jahren viel Freude.

Wasserqualität ist sehr gut und der Teich verliert kein Wasser.
Zwei unabhängige Teichbauer haben mich aber darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich keine Kapillarsperre habe und diese unbedingt nachträglich angelegt werden muss.

Die Kostenvoranschläge sind aber horrend und da es sich hauptsächlich um Arbeitskosten handelt würde ich das gerne selbst übernehmen.
Kann ja nicht so schwer sein, oder?

Problematisch könnt nur werden, dass teilweise die Folie sehr knapp bemessen ist. Was dann tun?
Die zweite Frage wäre, wie man bei starkem Gefälle am besten eine Kapillarsperre anlegt (Teich liegt ca. 30 cm unter Rand).

Schonmal DANKE für Eure Ideen

Vg


----------



## PeterBoden (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Nachträgliche Kapillarsperre*

Hallo Roman37,

und ganz herzlich :Willkommen2

Als bereits mehrjähriger Teichbesitzer -und Nutzer- steigst du hier sofort mit der Frage ein die oft gestellt wird. Warum auch nicht.

Die Kapillarsperre.

Ein unumgängliches 'Muss' bei einer Teichanlage, ihr alleiniger Daseinszweck besteht in der Verhinderung das Wasser vom zumeist überdüngten Umfeld IN den Teich gelangt, sie sperrt das abgeschottete Biotop "Teich" ab.

Teuer muss sie nicht sein, warum auch... 

Es wäre äußerst hilfreich wenn du von deinem Teich, genauer gesagt von deinen Problemzonen ein paar Bilder uppen könntest, die Boardies hier können sich so ein aussagekräftiges Bild machen und du wirst eine Menge von hilfreichen Infos bekommen.

Ansonst, mit der Suche-Funktion hier im Forum und dem Suchbegriff 'Kapillersperre' erhältst du sicherlich viele, sehr viele Treffer.


Hmm, 30 cm unter Rand?

Na dann gib mal Bilder.


----------



## teichmuschel (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Nachträgliche Kapillarsperre*

Hallo,
meines Wissens nach benötige ich die Kapillarsperre doch nur, wenn auf Grund der Bauweise die Möglichkeit des Wasserverlustes besteht. Das scheint hier ja nicht der Fall zu sein. Warum sollte grundlos in ein funktionierendes System eingegriffen werden?



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Die Kapillarsperre.
> 
> Ein unumgängliches 'Muss' bei einer Teichanlage, ihr alleiniger Daseinszweck besteht in der Verhinderung das Wasser vom zumeist überdüngten Umfeld IN den Teich gelangt, sie sperrt das abgeschottete Biotop "Teich" ab.


Bsher war mir die Kapilarsperre nur als Schutz vor Wasserverlusten bekannt, diese Variante ist mir neu.


----------



## Sponsor (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Nachträgliche Kapillarsperre*

Da dieses Unwissen immer noch existiert, Kapillarsperre nur gegen Wasserverlust, verdienen sich die Mittelchen-Hersteller eine goldene __ Nase!


----------



## Roman37 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Nachträgliche Kapillarsperre*

Schonmal Danke,

ich werde mal ein paar Fotos machen.
Das Prinzip einer Kapillarsperre ist mir bekannt. Auch habe ich mittlerweile unmittelbar am Teich angrenzende Dinge, z.B. Zwetgschenbaum entfernt, damit von außen sowenig wie möglich in den Teich eindringt.

Da die Wasserqualität sehr gut ist und ich eigentlich nur über "Schlamm" klage, bin ich aber nicht bereit EUR 10.000 für eine Kapillarsperre aufzubringen.
Deshalb würde mich vor allem interessieren, welche Art von Kapillarsperre ihr empfehlt (Folie hochstehen lassen oder anders) und was tun, wenn die Folie zu kurz ist.

Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## teichmuschel (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Nachträgliche Kapillarsperre*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Da dieses Unwissen immer noch existiert, Kapillarsperre nur gegen Wasserverlust, verdienen sich die Mittelchen-Hersteller eine goldene __ Nase!



Diese Aussage verstehe ich nicht, vielleicht liegt es ganz einfach daran das ich dieses Hackdeutsch nicht gelernt habe. 

Eine Kapillarsperre verhindert das auslaufen von Wasser durch die Kapillarwirkung. Was hat das mit hineinlaufendem Dreck und irgendwelchen Mittelchen zu tun?  Das ist ein ganz anderes Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Nachträgliche Kapillarsperre*

Hi

Meiner Meinung nach ist diese für beides gut. Wenn nichts raus kommt, dann kommt auch nichts rein. Es sei denn, es staut sich so viel Wasser, dass die K.Sp. umknickt.
Bei der K.Sp. ist eigentlich nur wichtig, dass das Folienende waagerecht und frei nach oben hoch steht. Da reichen auch schon ein paar Zentimeter.
Da gibt es eigentlich keine verschiedenen Arten von Kapilarsperren. Es gibt verschiedene Randgestaltungsmöglichkeiten/Ufergestaltung, aber alle (wenn sie denn richtig gebaut wurden) enden eben mit der K.Sp. und die ist immer gleich, sie seht hoch am Ende. Bei einem Badeteich, wo man ja schon mal in Ungedanken auf diese K.sp. drauf treten könnte, kann man ein Randsystem benutzen, welches aus Posten und Erdband besteht. Da kann man die Folie drüber legen und dann in den Boden eingraben.
Kannst ja mal in den Fachbeiträgen nachlesen. Da wird das eigentlich super erklärt. Das kannst du alles selbst machen, dürfte nicht viel Aufwand sein. Ich mach es auch schon für 7.000 ;-)

Grüße Michael


----------



## PeterBoden (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Nachträgliche Kapillarsperre*

Hallo,

ich darf mich einmal selber zitieren:


PeterBoden schrieb:


> Die Kapillarsperre.
> 
> Ein unumgängliches 'Muss' bei einer Teichanlage, ihr* alleiniger* Daseinszweck besteht in der Verhinderung das Wasser vom zumeist überdüngten Umfeld IN den Teich gelangt, sie sperrt das abgeschottete Biotop "Teich" ab.



und korrigierend verbessern: nein, auch das Absaugen von Teichwasser in das umgebende, normale Gartenland soll sie verhindern.

Da war ich recht schnell an der Tastatur, sorry, vielleicht auch weil ich seit mehreren Wochen mit meiner Uferrandgestaltung beschäftigt bin, genauer gesagt habe ich permanent damit zu tun die Kapillarsperre halt so zu kaschieren das sie unauffällig ist und trotzdem ihre trennende Wirkung aufweist.


----------

